# Old guy build thread: or how to double the "investment" in your TT in a short 3 years



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Brought her home 6/2009. An 8/2000 build 225. Completely stock, 2 previous owners, 65K miles., $9000. All original parts. :-( 

Let her sit for 3 days, then to local Indy for TB, brakes, and a few other bits and bobs. $2K.









Started collecting suspension bits and replaced most with Bilsteins, Eibachs, DEFCONS, tie rod ends, drop links, ball joints, bushes and bearings, and many nuts/bolts. ($1500)









Added LCR splitter: $75









Pulled the fat 5s and mounted 18in OZ Racing Vela IIs that I bought for the original TTQ2k2 back in 02. ($2500)









Refurb the wheels (some corrosion on the lip) and PC'd satin black ($600)









Replaced the OEM seats with OEM Porsche GT3 seats ($2000) then resold them $2800) and installed more comfy OEM Boxster seats in gray. ($300).


















Bought a BlueFlame catback from Forge and had my good friend Steve install it at his Indy shop.







($600)

Suffered significant hail damage 5.25.11 so had a full respray with Votex kit install, despoiled, antenna fill. ($2600 was my share of the $6600 bill).









Got Revo chipped by Don Istook a his shop, so felt compelled to replace hoses with silicone from Forge (TIP, DV relo, IC hoses) and silicone intakes. Plus MadMax DV and ModShack VTDA installed too ($1000)









The headliner failed so I replaced all OEM interior material with Alcantara-like microsuede ($60)









And along the way, OEM TT QS Alcantara steering wheel, shift knob, handbrake cover ($400)









TT optional OEM 18 inch BBS RS IIs that need a little TLC before install. ($400) 









TT optional OEM phone holder ($100)









Painted headlights with OSIR smoked corners ($40)









Connects2 audio interface ($60)









...and a few other mods like Neuspeed sway bars (installed) and StopTech BBK (waiting to be installed).

And here she is today, completely transformed:









Ok, that's ^^^ not her but a guy can (wet) dream, can't he?

Now sitting at 77,150 miles with lots o new parts, no codes, no runs, no drips, no errors. Almost "new" for a 12 year old TT.


















cheers


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: you really do support yours Bob!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice work bob:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Still looking good:thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Want to trade interiors?! 

:heart:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking clean with tasteful mods :thumbup:

Say for some reason you decided to sell your car, would you say that you wouldn't let it go for less than 18k?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Looking clean with tasteful mods :thumbup:
> 
> Say for some reason you decided to sell your car, would you say that you wouldn't let it go for less than 18k?


Lol, I was told my trade in value (without seeing it) was between 9-10k :sly: And my car is 4 years newer than Bobs. I can't imagine what the kbb value of a 2000 would be :facepalm:

"Investment" haha, more like "sexy-assed money-pit" :laugh:


----------



## jordanu (Mar 20, 2008)

Where did you source the phone holder?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm sure Bob meant "investment in personal fun" instead...

That's good work and a good amount of functional mods!
I'm on that boat


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Very clean! :beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: you really do support yours Bob!


Thanks Max...learned the "support" thingy with my first pcar way back in the day. "Support" mindset makes life easier.



PLAYED TT said:


> Nice work bob:thumbup:


 Cheers James.



warranty225cpe said:


> Still looking good:thumbup:


 Thanks Erik.



Tempes_TT said:


> Want to trade interiors?!
> 
> :heart:


Ha! Let me think about it...ummm, no.



chaldowhiteboy said:


> Looking clean with tasteful mods :thumbup: "tasteful"...an old guy thing. ;-)
> 
> Say for some reason you decided to sell your car, would you say that you wouldn't let it go for less than 18k?


 TBH, No. I know I'd never get anywhere near that even if I wanted to sell and I don't. Fact is, I'll never sell it. Even If I could find something I'd rather have (like a boxster spyder) I'd still keep the TT. When I croak, I'm sure my wife will let it go for wholesale, so stand by. 



jordanu said:


> Where did you source the phone holder?


 Ebay. I have another one in the garage if you're interested. $100 shipped/firm.



Converted2VW said:


> I'm sure Bob meant "investment in personal fun" instead...
> 
> That's good work and a good amount of functional mods!
> I'm on that boat


 Yes, ^^^^ for fun.



hunTTsvegas said:


> Very clean! :beer:


 Cheers.


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Excellent build and attention to detail!

I wish I could find a blueflame catback, looks really nice! :beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I started on an ambitious upgrade/mod journey 3 months (August) ago. Today, I'm basically done with those mods. Got the drivers seat back in and just drove her and she drives marvelously. 

The mods/upgrades done since August were:
1. Forge silicone IC hoses
2. Forge TIP
3. Forge DV relo
4. MadMax DV
5. Modshack VTDA w/low profile trim










6. Headliner and other cloth covered interior panel recovered in microsuede.










7. Center console change from AG to Ebony (plus repaint)










8. USB power aux outlet install
9. 12V power aux outlet install










10. Driver seat leather repair and redye











11. Miles driven since August: 37. :-(

Cheers.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I liked everything but the mileage Bob! 

Such a cool assembly of mods. Keep it up!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice tt still love the first set of Porsche seats better :thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

I absolutely love your suede headliner!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Wonderful build!! Very clean and precise!:beer:


I need that phone holder!


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Bob!

You didn't give the old and short lived CharlieTT custom alumimum shiftgate mod any props!!!!

All rather nice, except for maybe that unprovoked $6600 hail damage you had to undergo.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> I liked everything but the mileage Bob!
> 
> Such a cool assembly of mods. Keep it up!


Thanks. Yea, I'm not real pleased about the lack of driving either. 



01ttgt28 said:


> Nice tt still love the first set of Porsche seats better :thumbup:


I really loved the look and snug feel of the GT3s, especially in sprited driving, but at 5'8" I'm a bit height challenged to get a comfortable driving position in them. They were not height adjustable...the seating position was similar to OEM seats set in the lowest position. The new ones (from a 2003 986) are much more comfy in the driving-position sense...ride too although the GT3s were not uncomfortable by any means.



chaldowhiteboy said:


> I absolutely love your suede headliner!


Thanks. It's an amazing transformation.



Morio said:


> Wonderful build!! Very clean and precise!:beer:
> 
> 
> I need that phone holder!


:thumbup:



paullee said:


> Bob!
> 
> You didn't give the old and short lived CharlieTT custom alumimum shiftgate mod any props!!!!
> 
> All rather nice, except for maybe that unprovoked $6600 hail damage you had to undergo.:thumbup::thumbup:


My bad. Charlie V2 shift gate with Paullee:thumbup::thumbup: limited edition shaft cover. 










cheers.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Thanks. Yea, I'm not real pleased about the lack of driving either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bob,

I know the current knob matches the overall alcantara/microsuede theme and all, but I am rather partial to the CharlieTT shiftgate's look, more so now that you repainted the center console ebony. Love the V2...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Paul, it ^^^ is a very good look, I cannot deny. But, I just couldn't justify letting either V1 or V2 just sit in a box in the garage after I installed the QS set so I sold them. It's all good. I'm happy and I think the new owners are happy too.

cheers.


----------

